# Τα πάντα όλα εδώ



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι σημαίνει άραγε η φράση "είναι μερικές φορές που τα πάντα γαμιούνται";



*Omnia Omnibus Ubique = Τα πάντα, για τους πάντες, παντού* (έμβλημα των καταστημάτων Harrods)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τες-παντού-(έμβλημα-των-καταστημάτων-Harrods)
*
Όταν τα πάντα (δεν) έχουν χαθεί...*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?468-Όταν-τα-πάντα-(δεν)-έχουν-χαθεί

*Ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4582-ματαιότης-ματαιοτήτων

*μεταφραστές που ειδικεύονται στα πάντα και είναι διατεθειμένοι να «σφάξουν τα πάντα»* 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11067-όλα-τα-σφάζω-όλα-τα-μαχαιρώνω

*το κράτος βρίσκεται πίσω από τα πάντα*
Εδώ βαρέθηκα να λινκάρω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

*Τα πάντα rient*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> *το κράτος βρίσκεται πίσω από τα πάντα*
> Εδώ βαρέθηκα να λινκάρω.


Εννοείς τον κυβερνητισμό;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Προειδοποίηση: Λογοπαίγνια του είδους «κάθομαι στην πάντα» δεν θα γίνουν δεκτά, αφενός γιατί το _πάντα_ είναι ουδέτερου γένους (η λέξη) και αφετέρου γιατί η _πάντα_ είναι κανονικά η _μπάντα_.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2012)

Όταν αναφερθεί η σύμφραση «στην μπάντα», κάθε γαύρος κάποιας ηλικίας θυμάται...






...τον Λοσάντα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

...
Do you really think there's no _pun_ in «panda»?
You have another think coming, in waves. 

Ωχ, αρχίσαμε με τα _άπαντα_ των γάβρων (το κακό συναπάντημα)... :twit: 
Αναπάντεχο; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 7, 2012)

...το ένα και σαράντα, έλεγε ο επόμενος στίχος για τον Λοσάντα. :)


αλλά πού να το θυμάμαι εγώ, νίκελ, ε; Δεν ζούσα τότε! :lol::twit:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ωχ, αρχίσαμε με τα _άπαντα_ των γάβρων (το κακό συναπάντημα)... :twit:



Well, let's not forget --there's the *red* _panda_, too! :devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

«Πάντα κόκκινο». Θα μπορούσε να είναι και συνιστώσα του Σύριζα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Αυτό πάντως είναι το δικό μου πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Πάντα κόκκινο». Θα μπορούσε να είναι και συνιστώσα του Σύριζα.



Είναι αλήθεια ότι πριν το 1970 βλέπατε τα πάντα ασπρόμαυρα;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 7, 2012)

_Τα πάντα όλα, τα κοάλα τίποτα_ ήδη καταγραμμένο στο slang.gr


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

*Πάντα άξιος!*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

*-Τι ’χες, Γιάννη;

-Τι ’χα; Πάντα!
*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

...
o παντογράφος................ η παντογράφτρα

............... 
 .................................. (πρώτα ανάφτρα και μετά γράφ' τα)


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

...
 Ο παντοδύναμος,............... παντοκράτωρ................. κοντοπανταλονάκιας

..................... ..............


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

Άπαντα:






Τα πάντα συνωμοτούν εναντίον σου:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2012)

Από την αείμνηστη Γαλέρα, το _αρνητικό πάντα_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2013)

Elsa said:


> _Τα πάντα όλα, τα κοάλα τίποτα_ ήδη καταγραμμένο στο slang.gr


Τη σχέση πάντα-κοάλα την ήξεραν ως φαίνεται από καιρό στην Αυστραλία:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τη σχέση πάντα-κοάλα την ήξεραν ως φαίνεται από καιρό στην Αυστραλία:
> ...


«Από καιρό»; Όχι από πάντα; Εξαπαντανέκαθεν, εξάπαντος.


«Επαγγελματικές» απαντήσεις στο «πώς πάει η δουλειά;»:

Κοάλα: Πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενα. 

Embattled.


----------



## cougr (Oct 5, 2013)

Daeman, μου θύμισες αυτό 




Δίνει μια εντελώς νέα διάσταση στην έννοια _πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενη_! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2013)

cougr said:


> Daeman, μου θύμισες αυτό
> 
> View attachment 4133
> 
> Δίνει μια εντελώς νέα διάσταση στην έννοια _πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενη_! :)





Παναγιά μου *Παντάνασσα*! :woot: The queen of pandemonium. She's pandering to them, παντοιοτρόπως.



Πάντα γεια, πάντα χαρά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/RIOT-SOCIETY-Pandamonium-Mens-T-Shirt/dp/B007N41QUY/


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2017)

...
«...δια να βλέπη το δίκαιόν τους εις οποίον τόπον τον πέμπει δια να κυβερνήση και να διορθώση ως πρέπει *τα πάντα όλα*. Ήτον το λοιπόν χριστιανικόν να τα βλέπουν *τα πάντα όλα* σωστά και μετρημένα και να διορθώνουν τα ψεύματα εις αληθοσύνης, ως έχουν το βάρος απάνου τους της κυβερνήσεως.

...διότι αν ο πρεβεδούρος γράψη εναντίο τους και εισέ βοήθειαν του λαού, να σερβέρη δια μάρτυρας, ως εκείνος οπού είδε *τα πάντα όλα*. Και το πως θέλουν να κάμουν αμπασαρία και θέλουν τον γυρέψει δια κριτήν τους δια να κρίνη την υπόθεσιν, ως εκείνος οπού είδε *τα πάντα όλα*, διότι καλλίτερον κριτήν απ’ αύτον δεν ημπορούσαν να εύρουν. 

...αμή εκείνος ο φρόνιμος αφέντης εγνώριζε *τα πάντα όλα* πούθεν επαρακινώνταν, αμή δεν το έδειχνε ακόμη.

...και τα σκάνδαλα εσιώπησαν και εκαταπράϋνε *τα πάντα όλα* και έγινε μεγάλη χαρά εις όλους, και τα πράγματα απερνούσαν με ειρήνην και σιωπήν έως εις κάποιον καιρόν.

...αμή διατί πάλε ο αφέντης ο Θεός, οπού ως δίκαιος κριτής θεωρεί *τα πάντα όλα*, δεν αφίνει τους δίκαιους να κακοπέσουν και μήτε να λάβουν καμμίαν αδικίαν εις κανένα τρόπον.

...ως φαίνονται *τα πάντα όλα* γραμμένα εις το προτζέσο οπού έγραψε κατ’ απάνω τους ο αφέντης ο Τζιβράν ο κουμεσάριος, εις το οποίο εφαινόντανε καθαροί οι πταίσται και καπουριόνοι οπού έσερναν τον χορόν ετούτον...

Δια την αφορμήν ετούτην εμπήκε εις σε φόβο και μεγάλη έγνοια και την ώρα εκείνην τον είδα εγώ ο Άντζολος Σουμάκης του ποτέ Τζόρτζη οπού ξαποστάρικο επήγα εις το παλάτι του δια να ίδω *τα πάντα όλα* έως το τέλος το τι είχαν να έλθουν...

...και γροικώντας *τα πάντα όλα* τα οποία δεν ήσαν κατά την όρεξίν τους, και γροικώντας το πως ο τρόπος εκείνος οπού ελόγιασαν δεν τους εβγήκε κατά την έννοιαν και κατά την επιθυμίαν τους, περίσσια το επικράθησαν και τους έδωσε σπλήξιν μεγάλην εις την καρδίαν...

Και πλέον καλλίτερα *τα πάντα όλα* ξεκαθαρίζονται εις την απόφασίν τους *ως είνε γραμμένα παρεμπρός* φράγγικα και ρωμέικα.»

Άντζολος (Άγγελος) Σουμάκης, «Διήγησις του ρεμπελιού των ποπολάρων, ήγουν του λαού του νησιού της Ζακύνθου οπού έγινε εις τους 1628», 17ος αιώνας

http://vipera-literatina.blogspot.gr/2009/03/blog-post_12.html


----------



## Themis (Jul 20, 2017)

daeman said:


> Άντζολος (Άγγελος) Σουμάκης, «Διήγησις του ρεμπελιού των ποπολάρων, ήγουν του λαού του νησιού της Ζακύνθου οπού έγινε εις τους 1628», 17ος αιώνας


Τα πάντα όλα, φράση του Αλέφαντου - https://www.slang.gr/lemma/11995-ta-panta-ola-kai-ta-koala-tipota
Αλέφαντε, φάε τη σκόνη του Άντζολου Σουμάκη! Slang.gr, αναπαλαιώσου!

Με την ευκαιρία ας προσθέσω ότι στο ίδιο ολιγοσέλιδο κείμενο του 17ου αιώνα βρίσκουμε το άκλιτο _πάσα_ 24 φορές, π.χ.:
πάσα άλλων χριστιανών
ο πάσα ένα
πάσα βράδυ
πάσα καιρόν
πάσα καπετάνιο
πάσα τρόπο
με πάσα θυμό
ο πάσα εις
πάσα άνθρωπος
του πάσα ενός
με πάσα παραμικρό σύνεργο

Είναι να μη θαυμάζει ο πάσα εις τα πάντα όλα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2017)

...
Κι ἀφότου ἀπεκατέστησεν μισὶρ Ντζεφρὲς ἐκεῖνος
*τὰ πάντα ὅλα *πράγματα Φραγκῶν τε καὶ Ρωμαίων,
τοῦ καθενὸς τὴν ὄρεξιν καὶ τὰ προνοιάσματά τους,
τόσα τὸν ἀγαπήσασιν μικροί τε καὶ μεγάλοι
διατὸ ἦτον καλοϋπόληπτος, εἰς ὅλους δικαιοκρίτης,
...
Ἀφότου γὰρ ἐδιόρθωσεν ὁ πρίγκιπας Ντζεφρόης
*τὰ πάντα ὅλα *ὅπου ἔπρεπεν ὡς φρόνιμος διορθώσει,
Ο ΓΟΥΛΙΕΛΜΟΣ ΒΙΛΛΑΡΔΟΥΪΝΟΣ ΑΝΑΚΗΡΥΣΣΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΙΓΚΙΨ
τὸ πνεῦμα του ἐπαρέδωκεν, κι ἀπῆραν το οἱ ἀγγέλοι·
κι ὅσοι τὸ ἀκούετε, λέγετε· Θεὸς τοῦ συμπαθήσῃ.
...
Ἀφότου γὰρ ἐδιόρθωσεν ὁ πρίγκιπας Μορέως
*τὰ πάντα ὅλα *πράγματα, τὰ τοῦ ἔδωκεν ὁ ρῆγας,
φουσσᾶτα, ἄρματα, φαρία, τὲς τέντες τὸ λογάριν,
ἀπηλογίαν τοῦ ἐζήτησεν κι ἀπεχαιρέτησέν τον·
ἐξέβη ἀπ᾿ τὴν Ἀνάπολιν κ᾿ ἦλθεν εἰς τὸ Βροντῆσι,
εὗρεν τὰ πλευτικὰ ἕτοιμα ὡς τὸ ὥρισεν ὁ ρῆγας·
ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΣ ΜΟΡΕΑΝ

Το Χρονικόν του Μορέως, 14ος αιώνας


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2020)

*an embarrassment of pandas*

...
*Hong Kong's pandas mate for first time in decade in privacy of coronavirus lockdown

*A middle-aged couple of giant pandas in a Hong Kong theme park have mated for the first time in more than 10 years, after finally enjoying a period of privacy thanks to the coronavirus lockdown.
...
Ying Ying and Le Le have been at Ocean Park since 2007 but, despite the encouragement of zookeepers, they had shown little inclination to have sex while daily hordes of visitors were watching their every move.
...
But, after more than two months of being alone together, the couple have recently shown signs they were in the mood for love. Local reports say Ying Ying – in her oestrogen cycle – spent more time in the water and Le Le left more scent markings around the enclosure.

On Monday morning, the pair were seen cuddling more intensely than usual and then finally did what comes naturally, much to the delight of park managers.


Θεϊκό σχόλιο που διάβασα: «Έπρεπε δηλαδή να γ...ηθούν τα πάντα για να γίνει αυτό». :lol:




daeman said:


>


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2021)

Οὔτε ἀλλαγὴ οὔτε πάψη, ἀπαντοχὴ καμμία!
Καὶ ὅμως βαστῶ! Ρωτάω τὴ Γῆ, δὲν αἰστανθήκαν
τὰ βουνά της; Ρωτάω τὸν Οὐρανὸ ἐκεῖ ἐπάνω,
τὸν Ἥλιο, ποῦ τηράει *τὰ πάντα ὅλα*, δὲν εἶδε;

~ Προμηθέας Λυόμενος του Πέρσι Σέλεϊ, στη μετάφραση του Λορέντζου Μαβίλη, 1820

https://www.greek-language.gr/digit...k/anthology/mythology/browse.html?text_id=984


----------

